# Upper Colorado River User Survey



## Acheron (Apr 5, 2021)

Done. I REALLY hope they don't go to a permit system.

I like fishing the Colorado sometimes, am thinking about heading there again before winter.


----------



## Eagle Mapper (Mar 24, 2008)

^^ The permit system as I understand it is NOT for floating the river but for overnight camping. A lot of camping situation seems to be moving this direction as of late. The days of "first come first serve" are few and far between.


----------



## yesimapirate (Oct 18, 2010)

Survey completed. I would not object to having a portion of campsites (beyond the group sites) be permitted.


----------



## Acheron (Apr 5, 2021)

Eagle Mapper said:


> ^^ The permit system as I understand it is NOT for floating the river but for overnight camping. A lot of camping situation seems to be moving this direction as of late. The days of "first come first serve" are few and far between.


Thanks for the clarification!

At face value, I would say any permit system is worse than first come first serve....I mean, it is still first come, first serve but digitally instead, with its' own set of downsides.

I'd be concerned that a number of the sites will have been removed from the pool ahead of the public's access (given to outfitters, political friends, etc.).

In addition, these permit lotteries and applications are often held many many months in advance which heavily favors travellers and screws locals when they want to hit the river this weekend to camp without getting a reservation/permit 4 months prior. Have an internet glitch in that 1 minute window before they are all sold out (popular dates are gone instantly), slow connection, system time outs because of loads...and no permit for you.

Also, if there is a fee for the permit it further limits who can access the sites. No good, to me.

Limited resources, lots of people using them. I'm also not a fan of RMNP's reservation system and feel it screws locals.

To yesimapirate's point, I'd be more in favor of some balance where some sites are permit and some are not.


----------



## [email protected]_Shad0w! (Apr 5, 2021)

All done! I really don't want to have to get a permit for this type of stuff. Let's just keep things simple.


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

Done!


----------



## sonofdad (Jul 21, 2015)

done. thanks for sharing @Hattie_JohnsonAW


----------



## jeffro (Oct 13, 2003)

It's a stretch to think Upper CO users are literate and I assure you that 90%+ cannot recall the details of their last trip.


----------



## ColoRobo (Jan 22, 2021)

Just filled out my feedback so this must still be open! Suggested less than 1/2 of the campsites between Pumphouse and I-70 be reservable on Fri and Sat nights during the spring/summer/fall. Suggested a lottery drawing for sites two weeks in advance of the reserve date.


----------

